# Support for special needs



## pjsp (Jan 10, 2014)

We are in the process of considering relocating to Cologne, Germany (area) and were wondering about supports for our 2 children (ages 10 and 12) who have Special Needs (i.e. high functioning autism). Specifically we want to knowt:

Are there any support groups for autism?
Are there any social programs targeted for kids with autism?
Are there any child psychiatrists available and how to access them?

Thanks.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

pjsp said:


> We are in the process of considering relocating to Cologne, Germany (area) and were wondering about supports for our 2 children (ages 10 and 12) who have Special Needs (i.e. high functioning autism). Specifically we want to knowt:
> 
> Are there any support groups for autism?
> Are there any social programs targeted for kids with autism?
> Are there any child psychiatrists available and how to access them?


don´t know much about it, but suppose it´s Asperger syndrome?
Here´s a forum, but unfortunately german: Aspies e.V.: Diagnostik und Fachkrfte => Adressen zur Autismusdiagostik

You may send User Markus your Email adress, take him´s from his profile and he´ll send you a file with adresses etc.

Hope it works, Good Luck
Tellus


----------



## pjsp (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for the lead, will try this.


----------

